# Clipped some of the goaties yesterday :D



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I clipped 8 goaties yesterday  I didn't have a chance to finish legs so will have to do that today  Here are a few pics...Will post the rest when I get them finished 
Velvet Acres Superstar Sydney as a three year old FF
















Dill's F Talk That Talk
















Lost Prairie AV You Da One








Dill's F Firecracker, a REALLY bad picture of such a pretty little doeling


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL girls! :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess I need to get a picture of Talker's other side to show her HUGE moonspot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> I guess I need to get a picture of Talker's other side to show her HUGE moonspot


Yes you do!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice pictures...clip jobs...and goaties! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OK here are the rest 
Sugar Moon O Sky Pilot*S, a very bad pic of such a handsome lil' dude!








Dill's GA Rinky Dink, not wanting her picture taken 
















CADDAYPIE Vanessa Morgan
















Prairie Wood Lonestar Stella
























Little Tots Estate Jorja Peach
























Lost Prairie AV Do Ya Thang (buckling)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:drool:  :drool:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Riley ~ They are stunning!  :drool: I can't believe you clipped 8 in one day ~ WOW, you must have been exhausted! :ZZZ: :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Does Peach have blue eyes?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Utterly Blessed Farm said:


> Riley ~ They are stunning!  :drool: I can't believe you clipped 8 in one day ~ WOW, you must have been exhausted! :ZZZ: :wink:


Thank you! Actually no, I could have done more! I LOVE to clip! 



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Does Peach have blue eyes?


Yeppers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love to clip too!!!! I could clip ALL day!!!


Oh she does! I thought so!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I know! It's AWESOME!!!!
Yep, she's the only one..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

YEs it is!!!

And your making it even harder!!!! LOL!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! 
You want a blue eyed goat, right? If you want polled, Sydney is


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA! Thanks! I want both! But would pass it up for better confo.... But thanks for making it harder again!! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! Sorry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

So pretty What age is Vanessa


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Vanessa is a Sr. yearling, born 5/18/11  and such a BRAT!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL!!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Lost Prairie-What absolutely gorgeous goats you have! I'm kinda jealous (although I wouldn't trade my homely "Jasmine" for any goat). Ah, to have the clipping abilities that you have... My goats all come out okay, I guess, but they could definitely look better. Well, I can hope, can't I?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! Thank you Emma


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

And last but not least, our buckling Dill's GA Headliner*B 








And here are a few better pics of Pilot


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love love LOVE that boy!!! :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful goats Riley!

I clipped 3 last Monday and they will need to wait a few days for pics because I literally hacked their hair off


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Skyla, which one? 
LOL Liz!!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

both!  sorry! I meant Those boys! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! Thanks!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Riley, your goats are absolutely beautiful. I loved them all. Thanks for sharing


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

nice job!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------

